# Kia & Lila - Ooo, you make me live... :)



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

This video is from the time when Lila was still only 3 months old.
At that age, Kia and Lila were playing constantly, either they were playing or sleeping or eating. But these games went on and on forever.
I loved watching them and I still do, but while Lila was still a puppy it was nicer to watch... that little fur-ball trying to overcome her mom 
I have to say, I miss that time.
Now Lila is the same weight as her mom Kia, and I think also a bit taller. 
Time passes by so quickly, so I was happy to find this old video:





 
Enjoy, :wave: 
Joe


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Once again a GREAT video Joe !!! Tooo cute


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's a real nice video clip, and time sure does fly, loved the other clip you posted in the snow as well.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

~~~Oh I loved that!! ~~~


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Joe the music just makes that video. I loved watching Lexie playing like that with her pups too. All these videos are what is making me want another pup!!! I love their dog bed. I haven't seen any like that around here. Thanks for sharing as always. It was wonderful!!!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Soooo cute. I love how mom let her have the toy. I like the dog bed as well. Do you remember where you got it?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I am not sure where exactly we bought it, but here is one which looks similar, although I doubt we would pay that much for it.
Costco Bowser Dog Beds Large 42"


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Joe.

You bought it at Costco. I know this because I have the same one and Vierka was the one that told me about it. 

Daisy lays in it on occasion.

By the way, that was an amazing video. It made me remember when we got Daisy. Boy were they small. Funny how quickly you forget that time in their lives.

Hope all is well,
Bon


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

You see, so maybe we really did pay that much


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Absolutely wonderful video! It's great to watch a Mom and her pup. Will Lila also have puppies at some time in the future? That would be neat to see 3 generations together.


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

LOL - TOO funny.  Bon, you're right, we've bought it at Costco (Canada). Actually, we've made good business for Costco at that time because we bought it for ours, you bought it for Daisy, and the parents of the third puppy also got it for him. So only one of the puppies was without one... :bowl: 

Here's a similar one:
Costco Kirkland Signature™ 42-in. Round Bolster Pet Bed

I think it cost about $40 CAD at that time (last year) - am not sure though, do you know how much it cost, Bon?

They really loved the bed, but with Kia and the puppies being so little at that time, it got destroyed very quickly. It has a removable / washable cover, but the whole thing just got too stinky. :yuck:


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Prov31 said:


> Absolutely wonderful video! It's great to watch a Mom and her pup. Will Lila also have puppies at some time in the future? That would be neat to see 3 generations together.


No :no: , we got Kia spayed after her litter of puppies (we just wanted one litter) and got Lila spayed at the same time (when Lila was 6 months old). To tell you the truth, now I am kind of sad that she won't have a litter of puppies of her own, it would have been awesome. Oh well...


----------

